# Pro mens score from Bedford



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Name City Total Score Total X Payout 
1 LEVI MORGAN ROSMAN, NC 428 30 $0 
2 DANNY MC CARTHY WAUZEKA, WI 422 26 $0 
3 NATHAN BROOKS MOUNTAINBURG, AR 421 23 $0 
4 ERIC J GRIGGS STANTON, KY 420 24 $0 
5 CHRIS HACKER ALMA, AR 420 22 $0 
6 TERRY REYNOLDS GRASS LAKE, MI 419 23 $0 
7 DARRIN CHRISTENBERRY SPENCER, IN 418 22 $0 
8 JOSEPH GOZA HENAGAR, AL 418 20 $0 
9 JEFF HOPKINS CLAYTON, DE 417 19 $0 
10 JACK WALLACE II NASHPORT, OH 416 22 $0 
11 ADAM HAYDEN STANTON, KY 416 20 $0 
12 KEN LANTZ ATLANTIC, PA 415 21 $0 
13 MIKE S COGAR SHINNSTON, WV 415 19 $0 
14 MIKE BRADEN Houston, TX 415 17 $0 
15 CHANCE BEAUBOUEF MT JULIET, TN 413 15 $0 
16 DANNY EVANS MONTICELLO, IL 413 15 $0 
17 EVAN M BAIZE LLOYD, KY 411 21 $0 
18 RICHARD LEFTWICH SALEM, VA 411 17 $0 
19 TIM GILLINGHAM PROVO, UT 409 19 $0 
20 GARY STUDT NEW CASTLE, IN 408 20 $0 
21 JEREMIAH D UPP LANCASTER, OH 408 16 $0 
22 BILL L MC CALL MILLSPRING, NC 408 16 $0 
23 MATT BRESSLER CLEARFIELD, PA 407 17 $0 
24 PAUL THOMPSON LUCEDALE, MS 407 13 $0 
25 BRANDON M REYES LYNCHBURG, VA 406 18 $0 
26 COLIN BOOTHE HARRISONBURG, LA 405 17 $0 
27 ART BROWN TAHLEQUAH, OK 404 19 $0 
28 SHANE GILLISPIE CORINTH, KY 404 19 $0 
29 Charles Rush HAGAN, Ga 404 14 $0 
30 BRIAN K JONES CLAY CITY, KY 403 19 $0 
31 DAVID W KERG HAMMOND, WI 403 14 $0 
32 LOREN W ROBINSON HILLSVILLE, VA 403 13 $0 
33 ANTHONY TAZZA BOSWELL, PA 402 16 $0 
34 KELLY SCHMIDT West Harrison, IN 402 16 $0 
35 MARK THOMPSON CHESNEE, SC 402 14 $0 
36 DALE R JONES FRANKLIN, PA 402 12 $0 
37 GENE GODDARD BRIGHTON, IA 401 13 $0 
38 SCOTT PRICE MARTINSBURG, WV 401 13 $0 
39 BOB EYLER DUNDEE, MI 401 13 $0 
40 MELVIN SHREWSBURY ELLISTON, VA 397 17 $0 
41 TOMMY GOMEZ DEL VALLE, TX 397 12 $0 
42 RYAN R LEONARD ATHENS, MI 395 15 $0 
43 JASON W LADD HOWELL, MI 395 15 $0 
44 JANSEN ASBILL MAHOMET, IL 395 10 $0 
45 WAYNE RISNER CIRCLEVILLE, OH 394 14 $0 
46 HAROLD L COGAR II LUMBERPORT, WV 392 11 $0 
47 CHARLIE OWENS GREENSBURG, IN 391 15 $0 
48 JONATHAN D FEATHER IMLER, PA 387 13 $0 
49 MICHAEL J RINGER GREENWICH, OH 384 12 $0 
50 WILLIAM R BOYD ENGLISH, IN 367 8


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Sweet, them guys are goood. DB, can you post the SPM scores? Were on the ride home and my phone cant see scores on the ibo website


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Scott Burnside 413
Drougillard 411
Rusher 407
Deal 407
Thompson 406
Jaquith 406
Greathouse 406
Silverson 405
Kirkland 405
Koch 405

Dan M. 17th


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thank you Mr. Pinwheeler


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*scores SPM*

Name City Total Score Total X Payout 
1 SCOTT BURNSIDE CLARKSBURG, WV 413 19 $0 
2 JAMES G DROUILLARD TECUMSEH, MI 411 17 $0 
3 BRIAN RUSHER SCOTLAND, IN 407 19 $0 
4 BRIAN DEAL GALLIPOLIS FERRY, WV 407 19 $0 
5 CODY THOMPSON LUCEDALE, MS 406 18 $0 
6 ANDY JAQUITH CORRY, PA 406 15 $0 
7 RODNEY GREATHOUSE LEROY, WV 406 12 $0 
8 TIM SILVERSON WHITMORE LAKE, MI 405 19 $0 
9 JEFF KIRKLAND CLARKSBURG, PA 405 18 $0 
10 KEVIN KOCH CHILLICOTHE, IL 405 17 $0 
11 GARRETT AYERSMAN MORGANTOWN, WV 403 14 $0 
12 DARRYL RECCEK Allentown, PA 402 16 $0 
13 BRIAN LUALLEN BEDFORD, IN 402 14 $0 
14 CHAD BENNETT Candler, NC 401 13 $0 
15 TIM ZIMMERMAN WOODSTOCK, IL 400 14 $0 
16 WESLEY S VAN HORN MIDDLEBURG, PA 400 14 $0 
17 DANIEL MARTINEZ GROTON, NY 399 13 $0 
18 JEFF FETHER STRYKER, OH 399 13 $0 
19 REX FIKE ERLANGER, KY 399 12 $0 
20 DAVE BECKER FOWLER, MI 399 11 $0 
21 JOHNNY WALTHOUR JR COLUMBIA CITY, IN 398 18 $0 
22 TERRY ADAMS MOUTH OF WILSON, VA 398 12 $0 
23 ROB LUKE NEW BRIGHTON, PA 397 14 $0 
24 CARL W BARNHART NEEDMORE, PA 395 12 $0 
25 DENNIS D MC HENRY JR. ORANGEVILLE, PA 395 11 $0 
26 JOSEPH M FAZIO NEW CASTLE, PA 395 11 $0 
27 AUSTIN MC INTOSH HAMILTON, IN 393 14 $0 
28 R. DANIEL WILLIAMS Rixford, PA 393 13 $0 
29 MICHAEL TRASK CURRY, PA 393 13 $0 
30 JAMES WHISNER BATH, PA 392 12 $0 
31 JOSHUA DICKERSON SAGINAW, MI 392 11 $0 
32 LEE PALMER III MARTINSBURG, WV 391 14 $0 
33 TERRY BRIDENBAUGH Chillicothe, OH 391 11 $0 
34 BRAD PATSY COWANSVILLE, PA 389 13 $0 
35 CHRIS VAN DEVENDER GRAFTON, WV 389 13 $0 
36 CHRIS JACKSON CANAL WINCHESTER, OH 389 13 $0 
37 RANDALL DEERFIELD SANDY HOOK, KY 389 11 $0 
38 GREG A HEBERLIG WALNUT BOTTOM, PA 388 12 $0 
39 DOUGLAS D GIRT MARKLEVILLE, IN 388 10 $0 
40 CHARLES RAETH GREENSBURG, IN 388 10 $0 
41 ROBERT HUFFMAN Christiansburg, VA 388 8 $0 
42 JACKIE L STRICKLAND II LEFTHAND, WV 387 12 $0 
43 EDDY J HYDE SALEM, WV 387 9 $0 
44 JEFF FAHRINGER BETHLEHEM, PA 385 10 $0 
45 MARK D GREGORY HAYWOOD, WV 385 8 $0 
46 CHARLES BIRCHMEIER MANCHESTER, MI 384 14 $0 
47 ROBERT A SMITH MIDDLETOWN, PA 381 10 $0 
48 KELSEY JOHNSON BIDWELL, OH 380 14 $0 
49 ROBERT PRICE Camden, DE 379 10 $0 
50 CHRIS SHELTON RIDGEWAY, VA 377 10 $0 
51 JAMIE PRATT FOSTORIA, OH 375 11 $0 
52 ELIO SPADAFORA SELLERSVILLE, PA 373 12 $0 
53 JASON HALE SPENCER, IN 372 11 $0 
54 CHRIS DAVENPORT WILLSEYVILLE, NY 372 8 $0 
55 EMILIO HERNANDEZ BERLIN, WI 370 9 $0 
56 MICHAEL BECKLEY FREEVILLE, NY 369 8 $0 
57 STEVE ALLBRITAIN NEWARK, OH 369 4 $0 
58 JEREMY TRAVIS GROTON, NY 365 11 $0 
59 BEN KACHERMEYER RANDOLPH, NY 365 9 $0 
60 DOMINIC DE MICHELE MILAN, MI 365 8 $0 
61 MIKE KUZMISKAS BUDD LAKE, NJ 363 6 $0 
62 JOHN E COOPER III BELLE, WV 357 7 $0 
63 RUDY C ABERSOLD CASSADAGA, NY 355 3 $0 
64 SCOTT ZUMBRO ZANESVILLE, OH 352 9 $0 
65 STEVEN M BRAGG TAYLOR, MI 351 11 $0 
66 FRANCIS KEPHART MATTAWAN, MI 351 8 $0 
67 JASON KREIB BOWLING GREEN, MO 347 5 $0 
68 MICHAEL J CLARK SR COLLIERS, WV 327 4 $0 
69 DAVE ZIMMERMAN GERMANTOWN, OH 0 0 $0 
70 DALE RICKETTS LANCASTER, OH 0 0 $0


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats Burnside!!!!!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats to a local shooter! Nice shootin Eric Griggs!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Eric*

ll that weight loss and Hoyt is serving him well. Eric a heck of a shooter.
DB


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Scott Burnside 413
> Drougillard 411
> Rusher 407
> Deal 407
> ...


good shooting Sean and ANDY


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I just went to the IBO sight and looked at the scores. I have to say they need to do something about the guys that are trying to retire in mbo class.There are at least 3 guys I know of that in the top 10 and have been there for at least 15 yrs that is rediculous.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> ll that weight loss and Hoyt is serving him well. Eric a heck of a shooter.
> DB


Yes, he says has been more motivated this year. He is also using a certain new stab set up that you and many others are so fond of. I wish I was in a situation where I could give them a try. See you guys here in London!!! (ASA)


----------



## BigEves34 (May 9, 2007)

Seriously... how are those pros so good? 

Levi shot 30 x's out of 40 possible targets!!! Holy CRAP!!! Only shot 1 eight as well!!! 

Dan shot 26 x's of 40 targets, only shot 2 eights!!!! 

I mean just look at this line here:
11 ADAM HAYDEN STANTON, KY 416 20 $0

Adam Stanton shot x's on HALF of the possible targets -- and only shot 2 eights..... AND DIDN'T EVEN MAKE THE TOP 10!!

Man, these guys are good.... my hats off to you fellas. Impressive doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I know what you are sayin. I would like to be able to play the game that they do. So, is Dan Mcarthy back in now? I thought he was taking some time off. Will he be shooting in London, KY I wonder?


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Those scores are just crazy


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

dw'struth said:


> I know what you are sayin. I would like to be able to play the game that they do. So, is Dan Mcarthy back in now? I thought he was taking some time off. Will he be shooting in London, KY I wonder?


word is he's shooting the rest of the shoots this year.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool, I like "Big Dan".


----------

